
Facebook workers rebel over Mark Zuckerberg's refusal to act against Trump - Ice_cream_suit
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/jun/01/facebook-workers-rebel-mark-zuckerberg-donald-trump
======
nabla9
This is issue discussed in unprincipled way in the news.

On the other hand FB don't want to have publisher responsibility, on the other
hand they want to moderate and direct discussion as they please. On the other
hand people want FB to moderate, on the other hand they don't want big
corporations to sensor public discussion.

The end result is that FB can control and direct media as long as it stays
outside the radar. They face pressure only when there is moral panic.

~~~
nsajko
The Facebook issue seems to be that Trump (and other politicians world-wide?)
are getting special treatment from moderation.

I think that Trump's "When the looting starts, the shooting starts" comment is
not incitement to violence of the kind that is a crime; but it sure as hell is
inappropriate for any popular politician, head of the government or Armed
Forces commander; especially so for the POTUS to say. What I am saying is that
I believe the comment could very well lead to bullets being fired without
proper justification. As for whether it should be censored, and whether it
_must_ be censored; I don't know.

~~~
nabla9
This is why we need to think using principles and clear policies.

We should first make decision if the the largest social media platforms are
considered to be functioning in important public service role as utilities or
not. That decision determines what to do with Trump tweets and who should
moderate.

